# Sección "Search this forum" no funciona



## Schenker

Hola. Quería decir que cada vez que intento buscar algo en el historial de algún foro, no funciona la búsqueda.
Espero que se pueda solucionar.
Saludos.


----------



## winklepicker

Is it just me, or is the English forum search grinding to a halt? Every time I search it dies on me (100Mbps broadband). Are we victims of our our prolificness? (Or whatever the word is!)


----------



## TrentinaNE

Yes, the slowness has been noted, and Mike is looking into the reasons for it and possible solutions to it.  Hang in there!  

Elisabetta


----------



## TimLA

This is a good opportunity to raise other issues that are similar.

Early in the morning of April 17, 2007 (PST) I noted a HUGE slow-down in almost everything - links, posts, searches - and there seemed to be a larger-than-usual number of "doubles" (people hitting post twice because of no screen action???). I have a fiber connection, and all my other links were fine.

In a situation like this, is there a formal way to let someone know about the problems (the red-triangle-of-death equivalent ) or is this type of thing automatically known by the mods???


----------



## Jana337

Hi Tim,

You can bet that it is automatically known by the mods (many of us are online in peak hours when such things happen) because we experience the very same problems and can alert Mike.


----------



## .   1

'Twould appear that English is not the only slow searcher.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=469594

.,,


----------



## Jana337

. said:


> 'Twould appear that English is not the only slow searcher.
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=469594
> 
> .,,


I moved the post here.

Of course. The search engine does not discriminate. 

Anyway, I really hope it no longer applies now after the server update this night.


----------



## Schenker

Ok, muchas gracias a todos(as) por las respuestas y comentarios.

Saludos.


----------



## mkellogg

Yes, the moderators do an excellent job at informing me when the server is having problems!  Anyway, I've made some changes the last couple of nights that seem to be helping.


----------

